# Early thoughts on the Bionic



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so tomorrow I'm getting my Bionic from Fed-ex. Its a warranty replacement from the Charge. Before I get flamed, I did not ask for this device, the supervisor actually suggested a new phone after I've had lots and lots of replacements for legit problems. She suggested a Thunderbolt which I turned down and a Revolution, the Charge is the superior of the three. Then she suggested the Bionic which I agreed to. Anyway, I'm worried about the screen. The phone got bashed for that quite a bit around launch, especially when coming form the Super AMOLED+, how is the screen on the Bionic? 
Also, what are roms like? I was reading, I noticed there was this Theory rom? It has like alot of different roms, or parts of roms? Someone please explain that as I want to be ready tomorrow when I get my phone. Another thing I saw was in one of the roms in the Theory section, it had a Xoom ui, ICS ui, GB ui, and Icebread ui. Can someone explain please? The thread doesnt go into detail as far as I can see.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I have old eyes, but to me the screen is great. Anything that I can see well in bright sunlight is OK with me. Th3ory's ROM is a base ROM (which is actually all I run right now) and add-on packs for different UI's and tastes. The add-on packs, with the exception of the FULL BLUR and the AOSP, are similar to themes, but not quite the same thing. I STRONGLY recommend reading the full Kin3tix thread prior to flashing and read to OP multiple times. There are several pages of BS to pick through but there is also a lot of information to be had.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the bionic ...but im surprised that you did not go nexus.....


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm, Ill take a look at that later, I'm at work so I cant read the whole thing right now.
I read a ways down and didnt see what I was looking for but its probably further down lol. So you can see the screen well in sun?

Also, I did ask for a Nexus, she said there was no way she could do it, the device was too new and it wasn't really comparable whereas the bionic at least was the same price.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Screen is not bad. However if your comming from amoled it will probably suck it hard time. I just did the opposite bionic to razr. Amoled is way better in my short term subjective opinion. Maybe im just in awe of the contrast ratios. Who knows.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh as far as roms... theory roms are super pwnage sauce. Big time. Im jealous. Hey dt dh some more razr love plz? Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I got the bionic over the weekend, could have went with the razr but i needed a new ps3 so i sacrificed. My wife did get the razr and in a side by side comparison there is not a huge diff. Coming from a D2G this phone is blazing even on 3G. Dont get me wrong the razr is awesome. It weighs practically nothing, is super sleek and runs as good as it looks. The bionic has equally impressed me and there is already a ton of dev support. Overall i am not at all disappointed with my choice. To make this long story short you cant go wrong with either phone it just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would go with the Bionic if I had bought it, before i went with the Razr. Its just too light in my opinion and the shape doesn't really fit in my hand. The sides touch my hand, but the middle doesn't touch my palm...I just don't like it lol. Also, I like a phone that's got a little heft, it reminds me that it's a quality device. Ill let you guys know my opinons tomorrow when I have device in hand.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Phaze i dont think you will be disappointed. And i agree with you as far as liking my phone to have some heft.


----------

